
Awesome Bookmarks – Kill time by exploring my personal collection - eryb
https://eryb.space/2020/06/21/awesome-bookmarks-kill-time-by-exploring-my-personal-collection.html
======
SanchoPanda
Thanks very much. I found a blog I'll be adding to my rss feed as well as a
few useful tools. Bookmarks can be really personal things, so I respect the
courage in sharing.

~~~
eryb
I manually removed personal bookmarks before sharing the list. :p I shared it
because I found it interesting revisiting them and thought that others might
too enjoy.

